# Who is that guy?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This is undoubtedly a dumb question, but I've been doing yardwork in the heat and smoke all morning and maybe it is getting to me. 

On my mobile device when I am on UWN, an ad appears for a foldable weapon called Kel-tec. It has some stern looking dude with a mountain peak in the background. Am I supposed to know who that is? Is he an anti Taliban fighter for the Northern Alliance, or some U-tube or internet "personality"? 

Just curious. (maybe I need to get adblock for my phone)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A screen shot of it would help if you get it again 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Kel-tec is a firearms manufacture, it's not a name of a specific weapon. At least not that I'm aware of. The "tactical beard" (I'm assuming this ad has a beard) has been in style for awhile now, and is often used in advertisements. As have been beards in general.

The beard thing is an interesting train of thought in and of itself. My theory is they gained popularity in mainstream culture due to video games which were modeled after special forces operators in Afghanistan who grew beards in order to adapt to the ways of the local culture in which they had to interact with on a daily basis.

Video game:​ 






​
From their it crossed over into the firearms community, and then by extension into the outdoors community.

(Tactical beard in outdoors community)​ 




There's also definitely an a lot of veterans from the GWOT that are in the outdoors more that these ads are probably marketed to as well.

Personally, I'm rocking a beard myself, but in my case it was derived from "No shave november", and as it turned out, my wife and my extended family thought i looked better with one, so it's stuck. I'd go all winter and not shave. A regular grizzly adams. Come spring/summer I find it entirely too warm, and trim it back.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I quit shaving when my work sent us home to work back in March. Stopped wearing pants too 8)

Never had a beard this long before... its getting a little annoying.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My wife shoots down my tactical beard. :nono:

Oh, well.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I can’t even grow a beard lol. Just some scraggly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My comment has nothing to do with this post question...……. but ya, HAVING TO SHAVE SUCKS!


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I wear a full beard, have for years. In my younger days it was because I didn't have a chin, now it's because I have too many :smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend who can grow a full beard in 1/2 a day. 

It takes me 6 months to get to where you can't see my chin. 

I don't grow one anymore because I hate ingrown hairs which I usually end up getting.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been running one since 1975. The wife and daughter won't let let me shave it off. They both didn't know me without one. I shaved it once for both their benefit and my daughter started crying because she didn't recognize me and my wife wouldn't sleep in the same bed until I grew it back.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

middlefork said:


> I've been running one since 1975. The wife and daughter won't let let me shave it off. They both didn't know me without one. I shaved it once for both their benefit and my daughter started crying because she didn't recognize me and my wife wouldn't sleep in the same bed until I grew it back.


Same here, brother. I walked out clean-shaven one day and my kids wouldn't talk to me. Took about a week before they started to warm back up to me. My wife tried to be polite, but she's a terrible liar.


----------

